# Voce tariffa



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne parle absolument pas l'italien et je cherche le sens de plusieurs mots qui apparaissent sur des bulletins de salaire. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

La première expression est : Voce Tariffa (tarif/taux mais de quoi ?)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

Salut Punkette !
Pas facile à traduire ton truc... en fait, je ne suis pas sûre du mot en français ! 
Les "voci di tariffa" ce sont des_ lignes tarifaires_ (en espérant qu'on dise comme ça, mais en tous cas, tu comprends ce que c'est, tu trouveras une meilleure formulation... )


----------



## ConusMagus

itka said:


> Salut Punkette !
> Pas facile à traduire ton truc... en fait, je ne suis pas sûre du mot en français !
> Les "voci di tariffa" ce sont des_ lignes tarifaires_ (en espérant qu'on dise comme ça, mais en tous cas, tu comprends ce que c'est, tu trouveras une meilleure formulation... )


 
Salut,
non, je ne le crois pas. Le terme est au singulier et donc il devrait être, dans un document, un point de la liste ou un champ (case) avec exprimée le tarif d'un service. 
J'espère avoir été utile.


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’en sais pas plus ?….un simple complément
Pour ce type d’information voir les textes multilingues : http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
A confirmer, pour une fiche de paye je ne suis pas certain, mais de manière générale _voce_ semble correspondre à une _ligne, une position_ comptable à un _code_ d’une classification :
_Voce Tariffa =code tarifaire= ligne comptable = ligne tarifaire=rubrique comptable=codification comptable_
Voir :  _Una *voce* contrassegnata come "margine di distribuzione lordo =une *ligne comptable* intitulée "marge de distribution brute_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=fr,it&lang=&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=343293:cs&page=1&hwords=ligne+comptable%7E

Voir aussi un exemple :
http://www.asarva.org/paghe_e_lavoro/notizia.php?id=704


----------



## itka

Oui, Corsicum, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais que vient faire cette "voce tariffa" sur un bulletin de salaire ?
Mi rivolgo agl'Italiani. C'è una "voce tariffa" sulle vostre buste paga ?


----------



## Corsicum

Itka, nous avons aussi des rubriques comptables sur nos bulletins de salaire, chaque ligne correspond à un code comptable.
…comme en Italie:


----------



## itka

J'ai posé la question parce que Punky semblait trouver ça bizarre... Personnellement, je ne connais pas grand-chose aux bulletins de salaire... qu'ils soient français ou italiens !


----------

